# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  Increasing downloads, rate, comment on Google Play apps, App Store.

## spincontent

*Increasing downloads, rate, comment on Google Play apps, App Store.You are  owning the app / game on Google Play, App Store ?! Or are you planning to put your application on two giant stores ?!

Have you ever wondered?? You wants your products to be more user to pay attention, you want your product will get more downloads and rated 5 stars with good comments about your products ?!

You want your games/apps into TOP NEW FREE GAMES/APPS ?! Coming with us! We specialize in getting increased downloads of game / app on Google Play, App Store according to your requirements, and we will evaluate, comments about them in the best way.

We ensure your games/apps will be in top 10 new games a week or TOP NEW FREE GAMES / APPS. The market we are committed to:



Service Pricing: Please refer to the price of services in the following article: 

http://downandrate.blogspot.com/2014...ease-rank.html

Please contact us now for the best advice! 

Email: [email protected] 

Yahoo: phivu910 

Skype: phivu910
                        	*

----------

